# Need to get some good hardscape wood/roots - advice



## PM (9 Sep 2009)

Hi all,

I have just replanted, pruned and cleaned my whole tank.   

Problem is that my actual hardscape is crap!   I need to get some good wood, the tank is 60x30x30, and eventually I will get an Opti-White 60x30x36, so I don't mind if the wood sticks out a lot from the top as I'll use it in the new tank.

I'd love an arrangement like in this thread:   

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=4402&start=90

But for a 60cm of course.

*Where can I view and buy good pieces of wood like this in or around London?* Online is impossible to see properly. And I don't really want to pay Â£30 per piece either!

Or even *does anyone have some wood they'd like to sell that they had arranged in an old scape?*

Unfortunately I *don't drive* so am kinda restricted to the London area.

Thanks


----------



## Tony Swinney (9 Sep 2009)

Hi PM

I'm pleased the tank is inspiring you     The Maidenhead Aquatics store at Morden usually have a decent range of redmoor in, and theres Living Waters in Croydon too, but I'm not sure what hardscape they stock.

Otherwise I'd look out for the next group buy of manzanita wood from the US - you get some lovely pieces, and they're very reasonably priced. This is the link to the first of the group buys, I'm sure there will be another soon:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=6687&hilit=manzanita


Hope that helps a bit.

Tony


----------



## PM (9 Sep 2009)

Ah the man himself!

Great tank, I'm insanely jealous. Thanks for the help. Where is you wood from, is it that Manzanita wood from the US?

Thanks again
Paul


----------



## mattyc (10 Sep 2009)

The Green Machine and Aqua Essentionals have indevidualy pictured peaces of wood on their web sites, could be worth a look


----------



## PM (10 Sep 2009)

^ True, but it's hard to see them properly and they are EXPENSIVE!


----------



## samc (10 Sep 2009)

i had the same problem for finding wood and rocks. there isnt enough cheap stuff about in the uk. the manzi wood is by far the best wood for price IMO when clean it had a slight golden look which you can see on saintly journal. i also use it on mine. i would deffinetly get your name down for some

i belive that tonsers wood is redmoor from TGM


----------



## jonnyf84 (11 Sep 2009)

Rocks are no problem, when your next in the country just head up to the nearest fell or moor and you'll be spoilt for choice. For wood a very cheap alternative to redmoor root is sumatra wood, its the same kind of shapes but has a deeper browny/red look to it, you can find it on ebay, very good stuff.


----------



## PM (11 Sep 2009)

In fact I can't find it on ebay!


----------



## rawr (12 Sep 2009)

Search 'red moor wood' or 'bogwood' and you'll get some good search results.


----------



## PM (12 Sep 2009)

^

red moor wood/redmoor wood - nope.

all the bog wood is pants.

anyway i really want to be able to see it in the flesh first really so no worries, i'll take a trip to Maindenhead Aquatics at some point


----------



## baron von bubba (12 Sep 2009)

jonnyf84 said:
			
		

> Rocks are no problem, when your next in the country just head up to the nearest fell or moor and you'll be spoilt for choice. For wood a very cheap alternative to redmoor root is sumatra wood, its the same kind of shapes but has a deeper browny/red look to it, you can find it on ebay, very good stuff.



and how do you know which are ok to use? 
mainly sandstone and limestone around this area i believe.


----------



## misscaretaker (12 Sep 2009)

There ain't many moors or fells around London either! A stone merchant/garden centre may be a better bet. They often have a good selection.
Actually, I have a ton (not literally!) of lava rock I'd love to get rid of, but I doubt you'd want it either


----------



## neelhound (20 Sep 2009)

deifnately go for manzanita.ive bought from manzanita.com in america directly by emailing them, they were prompt and the wood is amazing! For your size tank get APN, AP1 almost clutters my 6x2x2 as youll see soon when i post some pics up(its not a bad thing that it almost clutters, biut it would be for your tank)


----------



## PM (20 Sep 2009)

Thanks, I look forward to the pics   

Paul


----------

